# Classes in the bay



## fabulousmexo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if any of you know of any makeup clesses I can take in the Bay Area. I would much appreciate it


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 1, 2007)

kryolan in SF has some--it's in downtown, on 9th and mission i want to say.

they have them pretty sporadically though.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 23, 2008)

mac also has them upstairs from the berkeley store.
they have them sometimes at counters too, i know the one at stoneridge and the one at sf center's mall.


----------



## manthanoelle (Sep 2, 2008)

In my opinion, your best bet is at the pro store in the city.
That is if you have your pro card and can sign up for master classes.


Another good idea is to kind of set up a cosmetic pow wow with other MUA's in your area. Everyone can bring their kits and show off their tricks and styles. It also gives other artists the ability to see whats in someone elses kit and can test them out. I've done this a couple of times with friends and it's great. A lot of MUA's seem to stay in a comfort zone with products and application methods, but getting together with different artists you can learn more and not have a as I call them "1 look show".


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 9, 2008)

Last looks Makeup Academy 
Makeup Classes San Francisco - Last Looks Makeup Academy


----------

